# Baumwurzel im Teich



## HD-Torsten (16. Mai 2009)

Hi Folks,

ich möchte für meine Edelkrebse eine natürliche Versteckmöglichkeit schaffen und habe da einiges über Moorkienwurzeln gelesen. Da die aber oft recht klein sind wollte ich wissen, ob man auch eine normale größere Baumwurzel dafür nutzen kann oder ob diese dann dem Wasser schadet ??!!

Danke im Vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## Eugen (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baumwurzel im Teich*

Hi Torsten

  kann man.

Ich hab selbst 4 Wurzelstöcke im Teich.
Erde sollte jedoch so gut wie möglich abgespült werden.


----------



## Redlisch (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baumwurzel im Teich*

Hallo,
ich musste ja beim Teichbau einige grosse Fichten umhauen. 
Sie lagerten nun 2 Jahre trocken, ich habe die Rinde abgeschält und alles gekärchert.

Macht sich gut im Teich.

Axel


----------



## docmatze (31. März 2012)

*AW: Baumwurzel im Teich*

Hallo,

könnte man eine Frische wurzel, z.b. Eiche oder Buche im Teich versenken?
Klar das die dann erstmal beschwert werden muss damit sie nicht auftreibt.
Ist das ok mit den Wasserwerten?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## muschtang (31. März 2012)

*AW: Baumwurzel im Teich*

Eigentlich wird eine Wurzel einige Zeit vor dem einsetzen gewässert!


----------



## Andre 69 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Baumwurzel im Teich*

Nabend
Wenn es um eine frische Wurzel geht ohne Erdreich dann schau mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/34631/0 Sind zwar Bretter aber über die Folgen ist da was verlinkt!
LG Andre


----------



## docmatze (31. März 2012)

*AW: Baumwurzel im Teich*

Nabend, ja danke!
Sehr Interessant, dann werde ich das wohl doch lieber lassen.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Andre 69 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Baumwurzel im Teich*

Wieso ?
bist du mal den Link gefolgt ? Karsten macht das mit voller absicht um den ph-wert zusenken,mit den Effekt der vital--isierung von höheren Pflanzen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe !
Lg Andre
Ich glaub das ist höhere Teich-chemie !


----------



## Moonlight (31. März 2012)

*AW: Baumwurzel im Teich*

Na eiche senkt durch die gerbsäure den ph-wert. ich hab auch rindenteile im wasser, aber bei einer ganze wurzel wäre ich vorsichtig.


----------



## Andre 69 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Baumwurzel im Teich*

Nabend 
Ja, aber bei 100´000 Liter wird schon eine Wurzel nischt machen ! Soll ja bestimmt kein Unterwasserwald werden ?
LG Andre


----------



## karsten. (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Baumwurzel im Teich*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> ....
> Karsten macht das mit voller absicht um den ph-wert zusenken,mit den Effekt der vital--isierung von höheren Pflanzen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe !.......



Genau 

nicht unumstritten

aber mMn. mit verantwortlich für den Durchblick und die fetten UW-Pflanzen speziel der Stratiotes aloides

und 

eine Wurzel mit nur Einer oder ganz ohne Schnittfläche gibt kaum Gerbsäure an das Wasser ab 
wenn sie erst untergeht sowiso nicht mehr 

mfG

einen hab ich noch


----------



## docmatze (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Baumwurzel im Teich*

Hallo,

vielen dank für die antworten.
Mal sehen was aus der Idee wird, ich werde aber vorerst mal schauen wie die Wasserwerte sich entwickeln werden.
Und wenn bedeutet es dann ja das man eine Wurzel, die schon trocken ist, mit wenig Schnittfläche dann ja doch reinwerfen könnte...

Grüße
Matze


----------

